# Help Identify this bike  SHAPLEIGH HARDWARE CO.



## schwinnut (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello CABE members,

	I am trying to identify this bicycle for the manufacturer, age, style, estimated value. I want to know more about this bike before I offer a purchase price. Please see my other listings too.


----------



## bike (Sep 8, 2013)

*please*

turn your photos


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 8, 2013)

bike said:


> turn your photos




...or the cat gets it.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 9, 2013)

1900-1913 ? $800


----------



## schwinnut (Sep 15, 2013)

New pictures added today !!!  Looking for additional info on this bike from all you experts! Thank you


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 15, 2013)

its a older resto with newer tires.but,has a rare ideal rear hub.the year of the bike is circa 1910 +/-. i still think value wise about $800


----------



## schwinnut (Sep 15, 2013)

Thank you Dave


----------

